# Abranet sanding mesh?



## Alexanderpens (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried this stuff for sanding? Found out that my dad ordered some for me for my high school graduation. Simply put, it was supposed to be here a week ago, but shipping was delayed for some oddball reason (backordered, I'm told.) Been wondering about other's opinions of this stuff, as in how long it lasts, price comparison, ease of use etc. Thanks in advance.

Product info here:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMESHKIT.html

I also noticed that there are customer reviews ther but I've had my doubts about on-sale page reviews for as long as I remember.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its great stuff. Easy to use, lasts a while and can be used wet or dry. Check with Neil (Wolftat) he sells it on here. I will never go back to regular sand paper.. Hope this helps..


----------



## Alexanderpens (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 10, 2011)

Its strange how opinions on products differ so much from one person to another. One person swears by a product while the next finds the same product unacceptable. While arbranet is an excellent product I did not find it all that great for pens. I thought it was way too agressive...at least for me. . I'm sure it was all my fault in how I was using it. I tried it on several pens and just wasn't happy with how my pens looked. I will stick with Norton sandpaper. But, it is a popular product and I know lots of guys and gals who love it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Christian (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree that it is too aggressive for pens, although I sometimes use the 1000 grit to start on acrylic before I move to MM,  but for bowls and other turned wood I find it is the best abrasive I have ever used.  Easy to clear if clogged, cuts nicely and leaves very few sanding marks.  It's the only one I use on my work now.

Chris


----------



## micharms (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll add my name to the side that uses it for my pens. Haven't had any problems and really like it's aggressiveness,

Michael


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 10, 2011)

I like it.  It is aggressive but works really well.  The dust gets pushed through the holes so less heat.  It lasts a long time.  I don't use it on acrylic because it can clog pretty fast.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 10, 2011)

I use it,  but never used it wet,  i will have to try it.  Carl


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I make pens mostly from acrylic and other alternative materials. I use Abranet somtimes, but my preference is Norton wet/dry grit sandpaper grits 320 and above. 

I was having "tool mark" scratches (particularly on gloss black PR) that were difficult or impossible to buff out. After going back to the Norton sand paper, the tool marks went away or were less noticeable.

My theroy was that the Abranet was getting clogged so quickly with acrylic "goo" that it wasn't cutting enough?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 10, 2011)

I sell it so I have to admit that I may be a bit biased, but I would not be selling it if I did not believe in it. I use it for all types of materials and have no problems with it. If it is cutting too aggressively for you, lighten up the pressure a bit. If you find that it is clogging on acrylics, move it continuosly as the sheet is large and there is no need to keep it in one spot, clogging usually means you are over heating it.. If PSI can't supply you with your order, I will be happy to help you out. Norton sandpaper is also a good product, but I am happier with the Abranet.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 10, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Its strange how opinions on products differ so much from one person to another. One person swears by a product while the next finds the same product unacceptable. While arbranet is an excellent product I did not find it all that great for pens. I thought it was way too agressive...at least for me. . I'm sure it was all my fault in how I was using it. I tried it on several pens and just wasn't happy with how my pens looked. I will stick with Norton sandpaper. But, it is a popular product and I know lots of guys and gals who love it.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


+1 here, I just do not get the results others do.


----------



## wyliewing (Jun 13, 2011)

I love Abranet, but I have found that it can be too aggressive on Acrylics.  It has been a user originated problem, I was applying too much pressure and generating heat which was clogging the material.  I lightened up and the concern was corrected.


----------



## BSea (Jun 13, 2011)

I love the stuff, but really only use 400 & 600 for acrylics, and always wet on acrylics.  I'll use it dry for wood then wet after CA is applied.  It is very long lasting, and I cut mine into 1 inch strips the width of the paper.  Then use a hole punch for a complete set of grits zip tied together.  It's easier to keep track of the bundle, and I never have to wonder what grit I'm using.  When it's wet, it's hard to read the grit, even when I've marked it with a sharpie.


----------

